
Ask HN: Do you read all the other comments before adding yours? - jimsojim
When adding comments to an HN post do you go over all the posted comments to make sure you&#x27;re not repeating anyone else, and that you&#x27;re actually contributing something to the discussion. I find myself doing this all the time, and I end up not adding anything at all because it feels redundant.
======
jonny_storm
That's called "lurking," and I consider it the correct default position in
discussions of any sort--especially threaded ones. But you needn't lurk
forever, and if you have something to add that isn't redundant or vacuous or--
if you're particularly discerning--vapid, then you should feel welcome to
comment.

If you think of something clever, and someone else beats you to the punch, you
should feel vindicated that a total stranger thought your idea was clever too.

Beyond that, move on. Allow your clever surrogate's comment room to breathe,
and if further discussion inspires some new idea in you, you can begin anew.

------
brudgers
Hell no. I just start typing. It turns out I usually have no idea what I'm
going to wind up writing until I write it. I subscribe to the 'writing is
thinking' theory and this comment reflects that after the first short
sentence.

That said, it doesn't mean that I don't edit my comments. Often I edit them
out of existence (aka 'delete') and sometimes that's after reading other
comments. Most of the time it is after reading my own comments (and often
while they are in progress).

I guess I also subscribe to the theory that what hasn't been written cannot be
edited...and the theory that 'writing in in my head' isn't writing. I guess I
have a lot of theories.

Anyway, the muse comes and goes and when the muse is present, is when to
write. That's another theory but only if theories can depend on the existences
of muses.

Good luck.

------
veddox
Usually. And like you say, I often find that what I was going to say has been
said (at least once) before; or I realize that the comment that first sprung
to my mind isn't really necessary at all. Either way, I save myself some
typing and some other people some reading ;-)

Although having said that, if it's a long discussion I won't read every
comment, just the ones on those subthreads that interest me especially.

------
stevekemp
Mostly.

But sometimes mid-scroll there is a comment which seems like it deserves a
reply I might post one immediately - usually in a new-tab so I don't lose
track of what I've read.

------
GFischer
Depends on the number of comments. Sometimes I write something and I find the
same idea further down the page. I usually edit my comment and point to the
other one.

------
gt2
Yes, with one exception -- I will stop to reply along the way.

